# YouTube et iPad: Etrange comportement!



## Weaver (7 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,
Etrange comportement de YouTube sur mon iPad2 (dernier IOS)...
J'y mets une petite vidéo familiale hier matin, je la note comme "publique". Une fois validée et traitée chez YouTube, j'essaie de la visionner sur iPad et là, j'obtiens ce message, quand j'entre dans "Video" ---> "Mes vidéos", ou que je clique sur le lien d'un eMail!







Elle est parfaitement visible par ailleurs: Mac ou PC via un lien sur mail
Même sur iPad quand je passe par le web
Quelqu'un a t-il rencontré ce problème?
Une solution?

J'ai forcément un "cochage" ou "décochage" mal instruit quelque part, mais je ne vois pas où...

C'est d'autant plus bizarre que j'avais placé une autre vidéo la veille qui ne pose aucun problème de lecture sur l'iPad


----------



## pepeye66 (7 Novembre 2011)

l'ipad n'aime pas le "Flash"...Serait ce une explication ?


----------



## Weaver (7 Novembre 2011)

Je ne pense pas puisque c'est la seule vidéo mise sur YouTube qui me pose ce problème.
Je viens de déposer une demande chez Google comme étant un bug!


----------

